# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Νέο παιδάκι για την οικογένεια μας!!

## Troulinia

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!Όπως ξέρετε μερικοί, το σπιτάκι μας απαρτίζεται απο έναν καναρίνο και δύο χελωνάρες νερού!!
Σκεφτόμαστε λοιπόν μόλις γυρίσουμε απο διακοπές να γίνουμε πολύτεκνοι και να δώσουμε στα παιδάκια μας ένα ακόμη αδερφάκι!!
Μετά απο μια μικρή έρευνα που έκανα βρέθηκα να είμαι ανάμεσα στα κοκατιλάκια και τα ρινγκνεκ.
Είδα λοιπόν οτι για να είναι ήμερο θα πρέπει να είναι ταισμένο στο χέρι με κρέμα.
Επίσης είδα οτι τα κοκατίλ είναι πιο ήσυχα απο τα ρινγκνεκ -αν και δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι απόλυτο αυτό- αλλά τα ρινγκνεκ είδα πως μετά απο προσπάθεια μιλούν κιόλας και αυτό με κέρδισε λίγο παραπάνω...
Δεν ξέρω, τι προτείνετε εσείς; Θέλω να μην είναι απο τη φύση του επιθετικό γιατί ο καναρίνος μας είναι λίγο ευαισθητούλης..

Κάτι τελευταίο, θα μπορούσα να υιοθετήσω κάπου γιατί γενικά δεν είμαι υπέρ στις αγοραπωλησίες ζώων εκτός αν ξέρω πως οι συνθήκες που έχουν γεννηθεί δεν τα έχουν ταλαιπωρήσει.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Βάσω!! 

Το πουλάκι δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι ταισμένο στο χέρι για να είναι ήμερο. Αν ο εκτροφέας ασχολείται μαζί του από νεοσσό, μπορεί να γίνει εξίσου ήμερο. Για τα ρινγκνεκ δεν μπορώ να σου πω καθώς δεν έχω, αλλά τα κοκατίλ είναι γενικά αρκετά ήρεμα και καλόβουλα πουλάκια. Κάποια έχουν και τη δυνατότητα ομιλίας αν και μάλλον είναι η εξαίρεση και όχι ο κανόνας  :Happy:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πανω κατω απο διαβασμα τα ρινγκνεκ δεν εχουν πολλες διαφορετικες απαιτησεις.Ομως λατρευουν ενα ατομο συνηθως αυτον που τα ταΐζει και ασχολειτε και ζηλευει ευκολα,μπορει να σου κρατησει μουτρα και αλλα τετοια.
Για εμενα αν μπορεις να βρεις ρινγκνεκ μικρο θα ηταν καλη επιλογη και θα το χαρεις για πολλα χρονια.Επιπεδο ομιλθας δεν ειναι τοσο αναπτυγμενο αλλα με προσπαθεια μπορει να πει καμια λεξουλα.Καλο διαβασμα και οταν αποφασισεις να μας τον συστησεις.

----------


## Troulinia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!! Διάβασα πολύ στις διακοπές και μάλλον κατληξα στο κοκατιλάκι.
Μου είπαν πως τα ρινγκνεκ θέλουν πολύ χρόνο και πως όταν νευριάζουν γίνονται επιθετικά πολύ.
Επίσης έμαθα πως κάνουν πολλή περισσότερη φασαρία απο τα κοκατίλ και κράζουν πολύ και είναι πιθανό να στρεσαριστεί το καναρίνι μου και αυτό είναι κάτι που δε θέλω σε καμία περίπτωση.
Άρα κοκατιλάκι μικρουλάκι!!!!
Τώρα μένει μόνο να το πάρω..

----------


## Efthimis98

Έκανες την καλύτερη επιλογή. Οι ringneck είναι παπαγάλοι που απαιτούν ένα αυξημένο επίπεδο εμπειρίας. Είναι κτητικά, δύστροπα ορισμένες φορές, ανεξάρτητα σε σύγκριση με άλλους παπαγάλους και κυρίως κράζουν πολύ δυνατά. Απαιτούν την προσοχή του ιδιοκτήτη τους όταν αυτά το επιθυμούν και δεν είναι πουλιά για χάδια και αγκαλιές. Ωστόσο είναι παπαγάλοι που μαθαίνουν εύκολα να αναπαράγουν διάφορους ήχους και λέξεις ή ακόμη και φράσης ιδιαίτερα καθαρά. Σε αντίθεση τα cockatiel είναι παπαγάλοι που επιθυμούν συνεχώς τα χάδια και την ενασχόληση σου μαζί τους. Έχουν χαμηλότερη ένταση ήχου και μπορούν να μάθουν διάφορες μελωδίες και σφυρίγματα, γεγονός που τα καθιστά λιγότερο "εκνευριστικά" στους γείτονες αν αυτοί είναι... περίεργοι. Εντούτοις, είναι σπάνιο, όπως αναφέρει και η Κωνσταντίνα, να μάθουν λέξεις και όσα μαθαίνουν είναι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα. Όμως δεν είναι και ακατόρθωτο αφού με συστηματική ενασχόληση υπάρχουν πιθανότητες να μιλήσει. Και τα δύο είδη ωστόσο μπορούν να μάθουν να εκτελούν διάφορα κόλπα!

Ελπίζω να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις. Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον αν μας έλεγες και την τιμή του, ώστε να μπορούν τα μέλη να συγκρίνουν. Θα χαρούμε επίσης πολύ να μας τον συστήσεις στην κατάλληλη ενότητα.

----------


## Soulaki

Εγω ειχα παλιότερα ρινγκ νεκ, οντως ειναι λίγο δύσκολα πουλακια, και φωνάζουν αρκετά.Τωρα έχει η μαμά μου ενα κοκατιλ, το οποίο και αυτο κράζει, οχι ,ομως τόσο πολυ.Επισης έχει μάθει να μιλάει, και να λέει ολόκληρες φράσεις πια, και μην νομίζεις, λίγους μήνες το έχει 2 η 3 ? ειναι και παρα πολυ χαδιάρικο.ορεξη να εχεις.......να χαϊδεύεις. :Big Grin:

----------


## Troulinia

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!
Επιστρέφω στο θέμα για να σας πω με μεγάλη χαρά οτι τελικά απέκτησα τον Ρίκι!!!
Είναι ένα πανέμορφο κοκατίλ 7 μηνών και το αγαπώ πολύ!
Θα σχολιάσω στα ανάλογα θέματα για να με κατευθύνετε λίγο και θα σας τον γνωρίσω πολύ σύντομα!!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Τελειααααα, Αντε να δούμε και κανένα τσουλουφακι.

----------

